# Best Place to buy bulbs??



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

I just recently had to replace a burnt out bulb over my 75g which i am currently running 4x65 PC over. When i put the new bulb in and saw the HUGE difference in light intensity and the way my hair grass started pearling it was like a light bulb lit up (literately) lol I have been having poor plant growth, lower portions dieing along with very slow growth.... and it was then that i realized that i have been using the same bulbs for probably close to 4-5 years!

So back to the question at hand, where is the best place to get replacement bulbs? I ordered the one from Dr.Fostersmith and it was around $25, i would hate to have to drop another $75 on bulbs... anyone know a reliable source for quality bulbs that is cheaper??

Thanks!!
Matt


----------



## hariom (Sep 2, 2008)

www.bigalsonline.com has definitely cheaper bulbs. primarily because of the point system they have in place.

if you order on weds-thur you get double points. the points are equal to the dollars you spend. for the next order you can always use your previous accumulated points which in the long run becomes very economical.


----------

